# More weird stuff on the site



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't know how long it has been there, but why does it say "Premium Vendor Showcase" above Recent discussions?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Presumably because the adverts that appear below that heading are a showcase for 'premium vendors'. It smacks of North American adman language to me.

Andy


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Where is 'recent discussions'?


Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Where is 'recent discussions'?
> 
> Chris


Ah, I've just found it when I went into Subscriptions. I don't normally see the sidebar.

Chris


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev, I asked exactly that on the 01-03-15 http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/26-off-topic/128098-premium-vendor-showcase.html.
Only bognormike answered then, but we still appear to have no answer.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

*Hiding sidebar?*



ChrisandJohn said:


> Ah, I've just found it when I went into Subscriptions. I don't normally see the sidebar.
> Chris


How do you manage to hide it then? I asked this some time ago but no-one seemed to know how to hide it.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

emmbeedee said:


> How do you manage to hide it then? I asked this some time ago but no-one seemed to know how to hide it.


I'm not sure really. I don't have it on my iPad unless I touch on a discreet arrow halfway down the right side of the screen. On my Macbook, which is where I am now, it appears in certain modes. If I go to any of the forum modes: Active Topics, New Post, or Subscriptions it appears, when I go into a thread it disappears, but since I clicked on reply to post this it has appeared again. It isn't really bothering me so I haven't really attempted to work out a way of getting rid of it.

Chris


----------

